# newby



## joeker (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey everyone new to the site. I've been reading quite of bit of your forums everyone seems to be pretty genuine and very knowledgeable. Its good to find a site that just talks about the task at hand and not any he said she said. thanks guys............


----------

